# Prix Réparation Trackpad cassé Macbook pro



## Bullocks (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
En réalité j'écris ce post pour donner une information que je n'ai pas pu avoir malgré mes recherches poussées suite à un accident.
En effet, j'ai cassé il y a quelques jours le trackpad (histoire compliqué et sans importance) de mon Macbook Pro 13" 2011, vous imaginez donc mon état ! Premier réflexe : les forums pour voir combien cela me couterait-il de changer ce fameux trackpad, sachant que ce n'était que la couche de verre qui était cassée, pas le clic en lui même. Seulement pas moyen d'avoir l'information, on trouve juste des gens qui ont renversé des liquides sur l'ordi et donc ont abimé les composants internes par la même occasion. 
Du coup, pour une autre personne qui comme moi aurait le même genre d'accident, je vous donne le prix de la pièce : 63 (chez un réparateur agréé), ce qui n'est pas ce que à quoi je m'attendais (en bien, je vous rassure), j'ai donc payé 94 en tout pour la main d'oeuvre.
Donc Rassurez vous ! et surtout ne partez pas comme je l'ai fait en pensant qu'il faut changer le topcase et que ca aurait pu me couter dans les alentours 450. 
En espérant que ce message sera utile à quelqu'un !


----------



## C@cTuS (4 Mai 2012)

94&#8364; en tout ? ou 94 + 63 &#8364;  ? car là , ça fait Très cher sinon .


----------



## plouplou2010 (9 Mai 2012)

chez qui as tu ete pour ce service,j ai un probleme de trackpad dont le clic droit a disparu pysiquement donc a changer...!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mai 2012)

:mouais: Il n'y a pas de clic droit physique juste le clic principal aka gauche. Le reste est géré par le multitouch.


----------



## Bullocks (13 Mai 2012)

@C@cTuS ; non cela m'a couté 94&#8364; en tout, rassure toi.
@plouplou2010 ; je suis allé chez un réparateur agréé dans ma ville (Albi dans le Tarn), ca s'appelle iStore Computer, même si je pense pas que ca te serviras


----------



## edd72 (13 Mai 2012)

plouplou2010 a dit:


> chez qui as tu ete pour ce service,j ai un probleme de trackpad dont le clic droit a disparu pysiquement donc a changer...!!!



Dans les options du trackpad, sous Lion, tu choisis pour le clique secondaire entre un clique physique à droite ou bien un clique/tap à deux doigts. Ce n'est que de la config.


----------



## esimport (15 Août 2012)

le trackpad coûte 79, il peut être acheté ici:
http://esimport.fr/macbook-13-a1278-unibody-alu/338-trackpad-macbook-pro-unibody-13.html


----------



## Arlekin (15 Août 2012)

Pour seulement 15 euro de plus tu as le boulot fait par un technicien agrée donc bon l'acheter sur esimport n'est pas rentable... (sans compter l'éventuel frais de port), et de devoir tout faire soit même.

Merci sinon Bullocks pour l'information, sa servira surement à d'autres.


----------



## edd72 (15 Août 2012)

esimport a dit:


> le trackpad coûte 79, il peut être acheté ici:
> http://esimport.fr/macbook-13-a1278-unibody-alu/338-trackpad-macbook-pro-unibody-13.html




Là on est dans le déterrage de topic (3 mois) juste pour faire de la pub et poster un lien vers ton site. Je pense que ça dérive un peu...


----------



## petitchemin (15 Août 2012)

C'est clair que cela dérive un peu. D'autant que celui qui a un problème et qui cherche une solution trouvera facilement son site.

Au moins, il ne se cache pas sous des pseudos.

Bonne journée !


----------



## LiliR (2 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le mm souci que vous mais par contre j'ai un Macbook Pro 15 pouces 

Pourrais-je avoir le nom de votre réparateur agrée et son adresse car partout où je me suis renseigné on me demande des prix exorbitants (par exemple Média Markt voulait me le réparer pour 300 euros et me signalait qu'il était le moins cher du marché) ??

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## le_didou (25 Mai 2014)

argh ... je viens de voir que le mien est brisé (aucune idée de comment), même si il marche toujours

Pour info sur ebay en cherchant "trackpad macbook A1278" on trouve des tarifs à partir de 45 &#8364; en Europe voir même 26&#8364; en chine port compris (boutique mac'home)

Reste à savoir si c'est facile à remplacer ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h03 ----------

Sur ifixit Le remplacement à l'air particulièrement simple 

Ayant déjà remplacé la batterie faut juste avoir un tournevis cruciforme 3 pointes (celui des console nintendo DS fait l'affaire)

On verra si les 30 investi en Chine seront efficaces


----------



## MACINDO (27 Mai 2014)

Moi j'en ai un 'detaché' et je peux le remonter sans probleme je l'ai deja fait et c'est tres simple !!!


----------

